# Old Fishing Reel-Ohio Tool Co.



## smartweed (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this reel? I've had it for years from my Grandpa and don't know anything about it. It appears to be a spinning reel that mounts upright on the rod, as that was the way he had it. I also have an old steel rod it was mounted on.

If anyone collects these or knows about them and their value, I'd appreciate what you could tell me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have that same reel. but mine says ashway where yours says otco, they are same reel made by same company. value seems to be $ 30 aprox.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve got a old rod made by indiana steel company.


----------

